

Pomodoro - An Agile Approach to Time Management - yarapavan
http://www.infoq.com/news/2009/09/Pomodoro

======
yarapavan
1 page cheatsheet:
[http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/downloads/pomodoro_cheat_sh...](http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/downloads/pomodoro_cheat_sheet.pdf)

45 page book:
[http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/resources/cirillo/ThePomodo...](http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/resources/cirillo/ThePomodoroTechnique_v1-3.pdf)

